# SFF Quiz



## opaltiger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm writing a science fiction/fantasy themed quiz for my university's SFF society, and I was wondering if anyone here might be willing to test-run it for me. :D?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 22, 2011)

I am


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent. :D Here it is. Please PM me the answers when you're done!


----------



## Scohui (Nov 22, 2011)

There's no last question.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 22, 2011)

I know. I'm still thinking of it.


----------



## Scohui (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh.

Gotta send my brain to repair.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoa okay yeah I can't download this so I guess I'm out :E


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Whoa okay yeah I can't download this so I guess I'm out :E


Why not? o.o Well, I attached the quiz itself to this post, so you can at least do the non-music/picture bits.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm on a Wii :E


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 23, 2011)

Can I try it? Or is it a one person thing?


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Go ahead!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 23, 2011)

This is extremely difficult :o(


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, it's intended for teams, so hopefully that should make it easier.

Anyway, so far the highest score is 14 out of 50. :o You know, if that's sufficient motivation for anyone. :D


----------



## Starship Trooper (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, this was definitely hard for me, although I'm more of a strict SF fan.

For my 2 cents, I'd like to see some more turn-of-the-century stuff on it, like the works of Wells and Lovecraft.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 24, 2011)

RIGHT here is a link that should work for everyone. Record is still 14. :D


----------



## Ruby (Nov 24, 2011)

Isn't question 2 a bit too open-ended?  And you should change question 5 to "What year...".


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 24, 2011)

Ruby said:


> Isn't question 2 a bit too open-ended?  And you should change question 5 to "What year...".


Not really? There's a simple one word answer. And I think I'm going with "What decade" for that one, actually.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know what the one word answer is.  :(


----------



## Minish (Nov 24, 2011)

Fyi all: it's a hard quiz, he looked up a lot of things to make it, and it's aimed at groups of SFF geeks. :D Don't let him make you feel bad about it that's just what he wants _break the system_!!! >:(


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 24, 2011)

But a quiz that's _too_ hard is a bad quiz!!!! A good quiz should be challenging but doable, with some more difficult questions for the hardcore quiz participants!!! (I have this argument with the girl who writes the Harry Potter Society quizzes _all the time_, but basically when none of the houses can manage more than half the quiz it's time to be less obscure)


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 24, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> But a quiz that's _too_ hard is a bad quiz!!!! A good quiz should be challenging but doable, with some more difficult questions for the hardcore quiz participants!!! (I have this argument with the girl who writes the Harry Potter Society quizzes _all the time_, but basically when none of the houses can manage more than half the quiz it's time to be less obscure)


Trust me, the people who will actually be doing this quiz won't find it as hard. Plus, again, there will be teams! Quizzes are much easier in teams.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I should have specified that I wasn't talking about this specifically! It just annoys me when people make quizzes too hard (see my brackets in my last post). I had a go at the quiz but I don't want to send you my answers, sry. :P


----------

